# The Build: ECS Project A3 - We build it. You could win it!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

That's right we're building an Audi A3 then giving it away. 




Thread Guide: 
Update 1 - Acquisition
Update 2 - How good is stock?
Update 3 - Lower the altitude increase the attitude
Update 4 - Let's brag about our 60-0
Update 5: Making the A3 Cooler with Wagner 
Update 6: Let's make some noise with Milltek! 
Update 7: Carbon fiber lipstick? 
Update 8: No one wants a droopy loose drivetrain
Update 9: Carbon fiber all the things (in the engine bay)
Update 10: POWER with 034Motorsport 
Update 11: Sway with me
Update 12: Interior update! 
Update 13: Bottoms up with Liqui Moly and Mann!





​
For years, ECS Tuning has been your trusted source for original, aftermarket, and performance parts for your European car. Our team of enthusiasts have worked hard to build the best catalog in the industry, providing you with the knowledge and expertise to keep your car looking, sounding, and performing great year after year. 

This year, we are partnering with BILSTEIN to give back to our valued customers. To show our appreciation we are giving away a new Audi A3 customized with all the goodies. All you have to do to enter is spend $50 at ECSTuning.com. Furthermore, each multiple of $50 you spend brings an additional entry; so for example if you spend $500, you get 10 entries.


Click HERE for all the details on our A3 Sweepstakes


Stick around to learn more about ECS Project A3





Thread Guide: 
Update 1 - Acquisition
Update 2 - How good is stock?
Update 3 - Lower the altitude increase the attitude
Update 4 - Let's brag about our 60-0
Update 5: Making the A3 Cooler with Wagner 
Update 6: Let's make some noise with Milltek! 
Update 7: Carbon fiber lipstick? 
Update 8: No one wants a droopy loose drivetrain
Update 9: Carbon fiber all the things (in the engine bay)
Update 10: POWER with 034Motorsport 
Update 11: Sway with me
Update 12: Interior update! 
Update 13: Bottoms up with Liqui Moly and Mann!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 1 - Acquisition

The Car: 2016 Audi A3 2.0 TFSI Premium Plus

Current Condition: Very stock


Introducing the newest ECS project car, ECS Project A3. We're starting out with a very boring very stock Audi 2016 A3... very stock (exciting stock photos below!). We're teaming up with a great group of sponsors to take this baby from bland to grand!

 

 ​

Stay tuned for more updates and details on the ECS Project A3 build!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 2 - How good is stock? 

Current Condition: STILL very stock

Ready for a quick review of ECS Project A3? Watch and see what Zach thinks of the new project! 







-James


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 3 - Lower the altitude increase the attitude. 

Current Condition: Not 100% stock, Coilovers installed. 

Well, we decided the stock 4x4 esk ride height just wasn't going to work, and the spring rates and dampening could use a little tweaking. Lucky for us our partner Bilstein was able to supply us with a B16 (PSS10) Coilover Kit (LINK), and with that, the transformation from stock to stunner begins. 







-James


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 4 - Let's brag about our 60-0

Current Condition: Lower and slower.... stopping 

We're turning our A3 into a real driver. With the plans of power in the near future, we decided to go ahead and upgrade Project A3s brakes with a massive StopTech 6 Piston 355mmx32mm Big Brake Kit up front and upgraded pads, rotors, lines in the rear. 






-James


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Ultimate update post: 

Update 5: Making the A3 Cooler with Wagner 






Update 6: Let's make some noise with Milltek! 






Update 7: Carbon fiber lipstick? 






Update 8: No one wants a droopy loose drivetrain






Update 9: Carbon fiber all the things (in the engine bay)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 10: POWER with 034Motorsport 






Update 11: Sway with me






Update 12: Interior update! 






Update 13: Bottoms up with Liqui Moly and Mann!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Update 14: Stock A3 Vs ECS A3


----------

